# MAC - Rumoured All Black Collection Later This Year?!



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone else heard of this? (I apologize if there is already some stuff on the forum about this)

Beauty Counter blog: Insider tips on beauty products, hair, makeup, skincare, fragrances, spas, and salons Blog Archive MAC + Jin Soon = Nail Magic?

Black lipglosses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartcolor (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Dude, I would be ALL over that!  I have the Black Pur gloss from YSL, and I *love* it!

-Lauren


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Dude, I would be ALL over that! I have the Black Pur gloss from YSL, and I *love* it!

-Lauren_

 
I remember when i fist saw pics of that gloss. I almost fainted lol I still have yet to see pics of it on anyone though! 

I dont wear makeup (strange i know, but im more into applying on other peaople) but i love the look of black lips!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! that would be great.
I LOVE BLACK.
ALL BLACK MAC !!!!

Thank you for the info.

The matte n/l are good news too.


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

^You welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im glad to serve some purpose to this thread lol


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

this is intresting. i'm all about the shadows and everything. i'd love to see some black glitter!
I duno about lips though. maybe a very sheer gloss i could put over a red lip for a really vampy look.

I think it's a cool idea, but strange. I mean, sure this will do really well with MA's, but for the regular buying public, i dont think they'll be very excited for a collection featuring tons of black lip products!


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ I mean, sure this will do really well with MA's, but for the regular buying public, i dont think they'll be very excited for a collection featuring tons of black lip products!_

 
I wish that would change. Black lips are hawt!As a wanna-be MA i would get more offended if I saw someone wearing hot pink lipstick and lipgloss *cough* HK/Heatherette*cough*


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

OMG! Ultra excited about this! I love the YSL Gloss! Something totally out of the box for MAC I think. *happy dance*

Don't be freaked by black glosses! They are incredible for layering. While I do like the solid black approach, I am more than willing to admit it just not appropriate for some places, hence the wonderment of layering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check it: Thanks blinkymei
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_Picture and quoted info from style.com beauty counter blog






"Well, they were trumped by Polly Osmond’s handiwork last night at Tuleh. Channeling the vampy elegance of thirties Paris, Osmond blanked out lips with a concealer and then dabbed on MAC’s Black Night lipstick, a new shade for Fall, but ever so slightly, leaving a mere remnant of the opaque pigment. If the subtle achromatism is still too morbid for your liking, Osmond recommends adding a touch of a berry on top of the gray (she had MAC’s Dark Side on hand last night)."

... I'm excited and I really want to know more, sorry if this was already posted_

 
That's a hot lip! Black is one of the most versatile colors out there!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

hmmm skeptical about this one would have to wait till i see pics/swatches


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

OMG could it be.. Black reflects glitter!?!


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_OMG could it be.. Black reflects glitter!?!_

 
*crosses fingers*


----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

OMG, I'd love a Reflects Black glitter! That would be sooo hot!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

yay! I read this on style.com.
MAC should bring back Tux de Lux!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_yay! I read this on style.com.
MAC should bring back Tux de Lux!_

 
What was Tux de lux?  (ive only been a MAC fan since C-Shock)


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

it came out years ago in '01 when they introduced Black Tied and Beauty Marked eyeshadows..there was a whole holiday-ish collection and it had Tux-de-lux a black lipglass with some sparkles in it.
I wish I had pics- I threw it away a while ago due to aging.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Black Tied - November | Specktra.Net


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_it came out years ago in '01 when they introduced Black Tied and Beauty Marked eyeshadows..there was a whole holiday-ish collection and it had Tux-de-lux a black lipglass with some sparkles in it.
I wish I had pics- I threw it away a while ago due to aging._

 
That sounds awesome! I didnt know Mac ever had a black Lipglass before. The only black lip product from them that ive seen was Jet (?) lipstick. its was alsmost like a blackened silver.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Ooh, I can't wait!  Not a fan of black gloss, but love black shadows and nail polish!


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_Black Tied - November | Specktra.Net_

 
I wish they would bring back Graphito paint, it sounds great!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I'd love to see a black reflects glitter!  It would be awesome over blacktrack fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am interested to see what this collection is all about.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I am down for this collection as I love trying new things!  I see a black gloss in my future and hopefully a black reflect glitter!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

A black collection has a lot of potential!  Can't wait to see what this will be....


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I am not a fan of black glosses (might be handy on Halloween) but i can't wait to know more about the other prodcuts.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

sounds interesting to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not sure i'd be into the black lip products though but anything else count me in


----------



## rbella (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I'd piss myself over this.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I love wearing black clothes and makeup. I hope that there is a black lipstick, and a black Cremesheen gloss. I also hope they bring back Nocturnelle nail polish and the Kohl powers. And I don't know how many black eye shadows I actually need but I know for certain that I want MORE.

Yes...The goth in me approves of this collection.


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

^ Yes yes bring back FELINE kohl power!!!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

^^yes!!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Mac Pictured With Rescue Beauty Lounge?! Sold!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

glitttttttttttterrrrr. ohmigod, black glitter mixed with reflects antique gold over blackground?!?! i will orgasm and die!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

They should re-release Blacktrack in a tub the size of moisturelush

:C


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_They should re-release Blacktrack in a tub the size of moisturelush

:C_

 





And I'd like a metallic black nail polish with microfine glimmer/glitter.  Mmmmmmm.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_They should re-release Blacktrack in a tub the size of moisturelush

:C_


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

OMG!!! My little goth heart just skipped a beat, lol.  I hope this is true, I will clean out my counter!


----------



## Mac_Lust (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I think it would be super awesome!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_it came out years ago in '01 when they introduced Black Tied and Beauty Marked eyeshadows..there was a whole holiday-ish collection and it had Tux-de-lux a black lipglass with some sparkles in it.
I wish I had pics- I threw it away a while ago due to aging._

 
I still have mine, couldn't part with it!


----------



## MrsWoods (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Shadows, Pigments, Reflect Glitters, Nailpolish, different black-shimmer-Liners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blacks are so versatile, I would be all over the collection!

But I have to admit, I really don't feel black lipproducts. I'm a neutrals and smokey eyes girl, black lips would not be for me!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I still have mine, couldn't part with it!_

 
Still have mine and it actually still smells like vanilla, believe it or not.

Here are some pics of Deceit (left) and Tux-de-Lux (right):






on wrist,  Deceit (left) and Tux-de-Lux (right):


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

This gets a YES from me, for sure! I love this idea, I will be goth for sure this fall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I wouldn't be too hot on is the lipstick, if it is pure black, simply b/c I could just go to Hot Topic if I wanted black lips...nothing special really. But the gloss and the grey l/s and anything else they wanna throw at me, I'll take it all!

Oh and um..matte nail polishes?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I can imagine this collection as one that brings together the "best of" black-coloured products from the regular and pro lines plus a few LE gems.  Whilst the majority of the buying public may not jump all over an all black look, I am sure the idea behind the collection will be to find which certain black products work for you, i.e. Blacktrack fluidline, chromaline, paintstick, etc.  

As far as black glosses, they are more versatile than some would think.  I have YSL's Gloss Pur in 'Black' and Lancome's Colour Fever Gloss in 'Piha Black' and they are fun to mix and match with other colours.  They are great for deepening the drama of a red or berry lipsticks when layered over them. 

YSL's Gloss Pur 'Black' is a very opaque, brown-based black lacquer with zero frost, whilst Lancome's 'Piha Black' is a med-opacity gloss that has a good amount of shimmer.  'Piha Black' is similar to MAC's DCd Tux de Lux, but Piha is more opaque and shimmery.  Here's 'Piha Black':







If you want to take baby steps, the sheerest black/grey shade I have seen is Kat von D's gloss in Gunshine.  It was too sheer for my liking, but I know we all have dif tastes.  

All that said, I think that black women can really rock full-on black lip colours.  I think it looks sooo sharp.

I can't wait to see the LE goodies that come out with this line.  I will keep my ear to the ground for you.


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I'm not sure about black lip products, but I'd love to see what this kind of collection would look like!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I want it I want it I want it.
I need more info


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

interesting...i saw some pix of a girl wearing red lipstick with black lipgloss and it was so gorgeous!! the thought of black lipgloss frightens me but i'm willing to give it a try. i never quit any item before even trying it out. the worst that can happen is that i don't like it and i don't buy it. wooo about the reflects black glitter, i would so totally be all over that! i can't waitttttttttt.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Poppy makes lipstick and gloss in black, the gloss is sheer.







clickable


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I would go CRAZY for a quad of all different shades of black.  CRAZY.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

OMG!!! THanks for posting  can't wait!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

ok so i am guessing black gloss over bright red or fushia l/s would be hot and i wouldnt mind black reflects glitter and glitter eyeliner but black lipstick hell no thats where i draw the line


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Call me a weirdo, but I'd love a MAC Morticia Adams Black Collection for Halloween.  The packaging would be delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always been obsessed with Morticia Adams.  (I first dressed up as her in the 2nd grade, and I starred as her in a play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Although I usually wear natural colors, I'd totally rock the "Deceit" lippie that DangerousMuffins (lol @ the screenname) posted.  Oh, and dark smokey eyes and blood red lips.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Poppy makes lipstick and gloss in black, the gloss is sheer.







clickable_

 
Forgot about that, yes she does!  I LOVE the Lipstick Queen line.  Been a Poppy King fan for ages.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!! I am so going to be all over this!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I cannot wait for this collection to be out. That would be very interesting!


----------



## Leven (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

This collection shouldnt even have a promo pic, it should be all black, like the album cover from Spinal Tap lol (anybody on here know what movie im talking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_This collection shouldnt even have a promo pic, it should be all black, like the album cover from Spinal Tap lol (anybody on here know what movie im talking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
This is Spinal Tap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would rock a black gloss


----------



## yodagirl (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_They should re-release Blacktrack in a tub the size of moisturelush_

 
Sign me up for 10 of those babies lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Here's my wish list for the collection:



Carbon ES in one of the old skool large sized ES container. Who doesn't run through Carbon? 
A range of black to steel grey nail polishes with a range of finishes from sheer to opaque and cream to frost.  Oh, with one of them having a matte finish. 
A range of LE black glosses (bring back Deceit and Tux de Lux as two of them). 
A black dazzleglass. 
A glittery black mascara. 
 A pure black glitter liner. 
A range of black inclusive reflects glitters from the current line, plus a few LE surprises. 
The best black products: Chromaline, Fluidline, Kohl powers, Smolder liner, etc.  Oh, introduce a powdered kohl liner. 
Bring back some Shadesticks and Paints!!  Can you imagine some of the amazing paints and shadesticks they could do for this collection? 
 A collection of black pigments, with each having a obvious colored undertone and pearl, i.e. Gold, Silver, Red, Purple, Green, Blue.  Kind of like Kohl powers in pigment form. 
A quad with: A true black veluxe pearl, Carbon, a black with steel coloured pearl and a blue tinted black. 

Maybe two quads: A cool toned one like I just mentioned, then a warm toned one with: Suspicion, a dirty tarnished gold/olive with tons of black pearl, Carbon and a black with really obvious red pearl. 
A single mineralize ES that is all black. 
Lashes, lashes, lashes!  Some of the reg falsies, plus some LE cuties. 
An all-black eyelash curler. 
Oh, bring back the volcanic ash exfoliator. 
Well, we already have black packaging, but an unexpected twist would be cool.  Like maybe a texture embossed into the container, or a gloss finish, or black crystals as the dots between the M A C. 


OK, I am out of ideas for the moment.  I just made this collection HUGE.  lol!  I am sure it won't be a big collection though.

I love the idea of the all black promo pic!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's my wish list for the collection:


Carbon ES in one of the old skool large sized ES container. Who doesn't run through Carbon? 
A range of black to steel grey nail polishes with a range of finishes from sheer to opaque and cream to frost.  Oh, with one of them having a matte finish. 
A range of LE black glosses (bring back Deceit and Tux de Lux as two of them). 
A black dazzleglass. 
*A glittery black mascara.* 
 *A pure black glitter liner.* 
*A range of black inclusive reflects glitters from the current line, plus a few LE surprises.* 
The best black products: Chromaline, Fluidline, Kohl powers, Smolder liner, etc.  Oh, introduce a powdered kohl liner. 
Bring back some Shadesticks and Paints!!  Can you imagine some of the amazing paints and shadesticks they could do for this collection? 
 *A collection of black pigments, with each having a obvious colored undertone and pearl, i.e. Gold, Silver, Red, Purple, Green, Blue.  Kind of like Kohl powers in pigment form.* 
A quad with: A true black veluxe pearl, Carbon, a black with steel coloured pearl and a blue tinted black. 

Maybe two quads: A cool toned one like I just mentioned, then a warm toned one with: Suspicion, a dirty tarnished gold/olive with tons of black pearl, Carbon and a black with really obvious red pearl. 
A single mineralize ES that is all black. 
Lashes, lashes, lashes!  Some of the reg falsies, plus some LE cuties. 
An all-black eyelash curler. 
Oh, bring back the volcanic ash exfoliator. 
Well, we already have black packaging, but an unexpected twist would be cool.  Like maybe a texture embossed into the container, or a gloss finish, or black crystals as the dots between the M A C. 
_

 
girl I wish you were in charge of designing this collection. I love all of your ideas especially the bold ones


----------



## Leven (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Well, we already have black packaging, but an unexpected twist would be cool. Like maybe a texture embossed into the container, or a gloss finish, or black crystals as the dots between the M A C._

 
What if the eyeshadow quads were in a compact like the ones for Hello kitty, and the packaging was completely black. but it had a checkerboard pattern, and instead of alternating colors, it was alternating textures of black. Like a matte texture, and then a more smoothe one (think about how the tops of lipglasses, and the plastic compact eyeshadows come in. Confusing?) So like when you move the compact in the light you can really see the pattern.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Not many  of the collections I've heard about for this year caught my eye, UNTIL THIS!! Can I start bugeting now? The more black the better. Lips, eyes, nails, anything!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would kill over this collection.

EVERYTHING WILL BE MINE!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Did anybody say *BunnyBunnyBunny*?


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

I want BLACK! Gloss, polish, shadow, you name it!


----------



## kelticmaddox (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Wow, if MAC really does come out with an all black collection, I am going to be allllll over it. The eyeshadows sound amazing, and I'd be down for trying a black lipgloss as long as it applies sheer and not actually black. I think the only thing I won't be interested in is the black lipstick.  It might be fun to play with, but I know I'd never actually use it.


----------



## Cocopuff (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Well we have been lemming for MAC to do something unique.  I will buy it for collection purposes.  Not sure how I would pull off black lipstick/lipgloss, but I will be happy to add to my stash!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_Well we have been lemming for MAC to do something unique.  I will buy it for collection purposes.  Not sure how I would pull off black lipstick/lipgloss, but I will be happy to add to my stash!_

 
You could totally pull off a black gloss with your skin tone.  *see me get jealous*


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a collection to get excited about!
Although im kinda feeling like it might be a pro collection, hope not though.
Im hoping for a frosty black, like carbon but darker and either a VP, Frost or Satin. mmmmm.
And a matte black paintpot, blackground has too much shimmer.
I also like the idea of black pigment versions of the kohl powers!!

Im kind of envisioning something simmilar to the NARS nightlife series.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm hoping for an es lik UD Oil Slick


----------



## franimal (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's my wish list for the collection:


Carbon ES in one of the old skool large sized ES container. Who doesn't run through Carbon? 
A range of black to steel grey nail polishes with a range of finishes from sheer to opaque and cream to frost.  Oh, with one of them having a matte finish. 
A range of LE black glosses (bring back Deceit and Tux de Lux as two of them). 
A black dazzleglass. 
A glittery black mascara. 
 A pure black glitter liner. 
A range of black inclusive reflects glitters from the current line, plus a few LE surprises. 
The best black products: Chromaline, Fluidline, Kohl powers, Smolder liner, etc.  Oh, introduce a powdered kohl liner. 
Bring back some Shadesticks and Paints!!  Can you imagine some of the amazing paints and shadesticks they could do for this collection? 
 A collection of black pigments, with each having a obvious colored undertone and pearl, i.e. Gold, Silver, Red, Purple, Green, Blue.  Kind of like Kohl powers in pigment form. 
A quad with: A true black veluxe pearl, Carbon, a black with steel coloured pearl and a blue tinted black. 

Maybe two quads: A cool toned one like I just mentioned, then a warm toned one with: Suspicion, a dirty tarnished gold/olive with tons of black pearl, Carbon and a black with really obvious red pearl. 
A single mineralize ES that is all black. 
Lashes, lashes, lashes!  Some of the reg falsies, plus some LE cuties. 
An all-black eyelash curler. 
Oh, bring back the volcanic ash exfoliator. 
Well, we already have black packaging, but an unexpected twist would be cool.  Like maybe a texture embossed into the container, or a gloss finish, or black crystals as the dots between the M A C. 

OK, I am out of ideas for the moment.  I just made this collection HUGE.  lol!  I am sure it won't be a big collection though.

I love the idea of the all black promo pic!_

 

Ha, Yeah right! Stop getting my hopes up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would fucking KILL for a black dazzleglass


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 26, 2009)

I would love to see quads include:

Lustre: Smooth black with silver and brown shimmer 
Veluxe: Soft opaque black 
Satin: Black with a soft grey sheen 
Starflash: Black with black and olive pearlized pigments finish 
And then another one with

Matte2: Deeply milled black 
Veluxe Pearl: Dark black with a neutral grey (not blue) frost finish 
Frost: Duochromed Blue/black 
Velvet: Black with multicolored (red, blue, silver, green, gold) sparkle effects 
And then Carbon could be featured as a sole single shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would DIEEEEEE. All different finishes and colors but all with a dark dark black base? I would die.

And Chad and I were talking about this the other day and saying how AWESOME it'd be if there was a Black & White collection. I'd want it to be called Formal Attire or something.

Chad said this and I thought it'd be sooo hot too. Like the Displayer is half Black and Half white, with the Black items on the white part, and the white products on the black part. Omg and how hot would it be for A really really white girl with black lips, black hair, and black eyes, pressing up sensually on a black black girl with white lips, white hair, and white eyes? Omg I'd die. Like really modern straight hair, and really closely hanging all over each other. Ooooooh yes.


----------



## Leven (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Chad said this and I thought it'd be sooo hot too. Like the Displayer is half Black and Half white, with the Black items on the white part, and the white products on the black part. Omg and how hot would it be for A really really white girl with black lips, black hair, and black eyes, pressing up sensually on a black black girl with white lips, white hair, and white eyes? Omg I'd die. Like really modern straight hair, and really closely hanging all over each other. Ooooooh yes._

 
*faints*


----------



## kelticmaddox (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd like alot of the stuff that Mac-Whore listed, especially black pigments with different base colors or pearls. 

I'd also die for all those nailpolishes!  I'd love to see what they would do with black besides making a flat black polish.  Some glitter or metallic shine would be nice, as well as grey/black tones.

And I hope at least one of the lipglosses is a sheer black, to layer over other lip products.


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ I hope that there is a black lipstick, and a black Cremesheen gloss._

 


a Black Cremesheen gloss..... 







OMG i would buy like 8.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I would love to see quads include:

Lustre: Smooth black with silver and brown shimmer 
Veluxe: Soft opaque black 
Satin: Black with a soft grey sheen 
Starflash: Black with black and olive pearlized pigments finish 
And then another one with

Matte2: Deeply milled black 
Veluxe Pearl: Dark black with a neutral grey (not blue) frost finish 
Frost: Duochromed Blue/black 
Velvet: Black with multicolored (red, blue, silver, green, gold) sparkle effects 
_

 
or...

a quad that's just black!!!
a jet black VP
a jet black FROST
a jet black M2
a jet black STARFLASH or VELUXE

but no carbon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we all got carbon.  we need straight black in new formulas.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 28, 2009)

This collection sounds beautiful. I Love dark eyes. No no on my lips. I'll stick to baby doll pink or nudey colors ( how original I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I really hope they do a Black eyeshadow with baby pink or hot pink sparkle!!!! Oh how I would just die. Feline please bring it back so I dont have to pay ebay prices i really want to try it out. I might be the only one who feels this way but PLEASE MAC DO NOT REPROMOTE CARBON!!!!!   I hate it. Hate it! and to make matters worse I have it in like 2 pre made palettes/quads .


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish many of you were in the Product Development group at MAC.  We'd have some fierce collections, without question.


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I wish many of you were in the Product Development group at MAC. We'd have some fierce collections, without question._

 
I agree!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 28, 2009)

This will be a HAWT collection.  I can't wait to see the looks on people's faces when I whip out a black gloss.

And with Bubbles being re-released this year, I'm guessing there's a good chance of Jet being released with this collection.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 2, 2009)

yum!


----------



## Ms_Slick (Mar 2, 2009)

I am totally excited!!!!! I hope I want everything!!! I really, really want a matte black nail lacquer!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 3, 2009)

glitter glitter glitter glitter glitter glitter..... you know the old one, but fine mill it (obviously). I'm desperate for a jar of the stuff!

I LOVE the idea of a GLITTER mascara and glitter liner (mmhmm glitter whore here).


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 9, 2009)

Smokey Eye using MAC's upcoming black collection, as worn at Vivienne Westwood show (Fashion Week - Paris)


----------



## panther27 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^Did you see the colors used for it on the chart?


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks HOT!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 9, 2009)

DROOL...

It's literally all I can add to this thread.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_^^^Did you see the colors used for it on the chart?_

 
Nnnyope.  Sorry.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 10, 2009)

Honestly, I need to start budgeting for this NOW. I will most likely want EVERYTHING. It's like my dream come true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(And I've totally known about this for a while, but failed to post in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm gonna die. :3333333


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 10, 2009)

Wishes:

Oh I will just _pass out_ if there's a black quad.  With some new black shades, because honestly, that Mont Black business with Chill was weak.  I bought it anyway, but come on.  If there happened to be a black in the Starflash finish, that's even better.  

-Feline repromote 
-a matte black nail polish
-pigments!  Black Black, especially.  
-I wouldn't even mind if a black-purple shade slipped in there either. 
-someone mentioned it above, a black dazzleglass!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2009)

a black purple would be lovely! a black purple duo chrome one! that would be amazing!

i'm all for black glitter too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or at least a black glitter liner. deffo needs a black pigment release (or re-release!) and i'd buy a black gloss... would be fun for nights out.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope for a black quad!!


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 11, 2009)

that smokey eye is AMAZING!!! omg i would die for a black gloss thats not that cheap crap you get at halloween


----------



## MrsWoods (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 14, 2009)

Feline better be repromoted!  I'm running out on my last one, and I need more.  MOAR!1

It sounds like it could be an awesome collection, but I have my doubts.  MAC can't seem to do a decent glittery black right- they all end up looking like Carbon after a short time because the glitter particles always disappear.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 14, 2009)

ohh i like teh idea of a black shadow with purple duochrome.
they shoudl come out with a bunch like that. teal duochrome. gold duochrome. ugghhhh


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 14, 2009)

Dunno I'm with you'all on the black gloss.  I just find it easiest to order from mac so even though I'm lemming Black Piha gloss... (I forget which line , i'm thinking Lancome ?  but I saw it over red lipstick and it was just soooo sexy) .  I'd love something like that, a sheer black gloss , despite not being into 'dark' makeup would definately make it into my shopping cart!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 14, 2009)

All black collection would be a DREAM come true. Imagine if Mac teamed up with Decarnin from Balmain or Dolce and Gabbana.

All I wear is black...Hey, I'm from nyc and in the fashion biz, its basically a uniform.

I have been looking for a glossy black eye pencil for a long time. I am dreaming about a black eyeshadow that is a true black with a black frost. That would be amazing...

Anyone have any news on this?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

It is still too early I guess


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 14, 2009)

Too bad we dont know more yet,but no matter what this will be hugee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have the YSL black lipgloss and never thought something like that could look good until i used it and now i love it,so pretty..

Smokey eyes ,black lipgloss,black nails...i think the only thing which is weird to imagine is Black Blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i cant wait to hear more,hopefully soon..


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

I can imagine to wear black smokey eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and black nailpolish if it is an elegant and not gothic look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the rest?? Black l/g? I don't know.... But you can convince me


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_a black purple would be lovely! a black purple duo chrome one! that would be amazing!

i'm all for black glitter too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or at least a black glitter liner. deffo needs a black pigment release (or re-release!) and i'd buy a black gloss... would be fun for nights out._

 
black duo chrome with purple would be so great. I would be all over that.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_black duo chrome with purple would be so great. I would be all over that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FemmeFatale!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_






And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FemmeFatale!_

 
Thanks Susanne!!! We have very similar coloring, almost exact actually!

I love love duochromes.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Thanks Susanne!!! We have very similar coloring, almost exact actually!

I love love duochromes._

 






I hope to become NC 30 soon again - waiting for spring and summer!!


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I can imagine to wear black smokey eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and black nailpolish if it is an elegant and not gothic look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the rest?? Black l/g? I don't know.... But you can convince me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would say Black l/g gives you the 'just ate blueberrys kinda look'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






or if you use even less gloss,it looks just dark red,really sexy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







last time i put Pink Fish TLC over it and it turned out pinky mauve,i think you can have some fun with it


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Smokey Eye using MAC's upcoming black collection, as worn at Vivienne Westwood show (Fashion Week - Paris)




_

 

oooooooooooooooooooooooooh I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SQUINTS* blue reflect...? 

hmmm I wonder if they will be repromoting Cloudburst??


----------



## mac_freak (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_This will be a HAWT collection. I can't wait to see the looks on people's faces when I whip out a black gloss.

And with Bubbles being re-released this year, I'm guessing there's a good chance of Jet being released with this collection._

 

what is bubbles?


----------



## Tira-Misu (Mar 15, 2009)

A lipstick


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2009)

Yay for Cloudburst!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yay for Cloudburst!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_freak* 

 
_what is bubbles?_


----------



## Zantedge (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's some pics of the Vivienne Westwood look:















from elle.com

There was a pic of the facechart too with just product names on it, but unfortunately its very hard to read: http://tinyurl.com/dx46ut It does say "Blue e/s" on it, so I'm guessing that's what the blue is.


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2009)

^That looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Nunu,
I just wanted to tell you I like your avatar! Your eyebrows are great.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Here's some pics of the Vivienne Westwood look:















from elle.com

There was a pic of the facechart too with just product names on it, but unfortunately its very hard to read: http://tinyurl.com/dx46ut It does say "Blue e/s" on it, so I'm guessing that's what the blue is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


LOOOOVEEEE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doesnt hurt that the first girl is absolutley GORGEOUS though. I love that greasy shiny glossy black eye


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 15, 2009)

Double...


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_^^ Nunu,
I just wanted to tell you I like your avatar! Your eyebrows are great._

 
Thank you


----------



## indybrat (Mar 16, 2009)

I would love a 'true black' lipstick.  I had Jet and was disappointed in it.  I think I want more of  matte finish.  Oddly enough I just used my Jet - about half left for my B2M.  I'd also love black nail polish that doesn't chip easily.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 16, 2009)

While the eyes are nice,  I hope the unfinished dark neutral outline lip isn't a feature of this collection.


----------



## rbella (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm so excited about this!! All my clothes are black for the useless "slimming" effect it is supposed to have on me. Maybe if I wear black makeup with my black clothes I'll look thin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or, dead.  Either is fine.


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm so excited about this!! All my clothes are black for the useless "slimming" effect it is supposed to have on me. *Maybe if I wear black makeup with my black clothes I'll look thin? *





Or, dead. Either is fine._

 




Your posts always crack me up, i miss reading them!!


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm very excited about this collection.how about a black compact covered with black swarovski crystals on it....now that would cover my love for all that sparkles and black.


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 17, 2009)

The black shadow used in the Vivienne Westwood collection is...



*CINDERFELLA*


----------



## fillintheblank (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_i'm very excited about this collection.how about a black compact covered with black swarovski crystals on it....now that would cover my love for all that sparkles and black._

 
THAT would be amazing. 

I'd love to see more black lipglosses!!


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 17, 2009)

i think i saw rapid black on that face chart when i was squinting real hard dunno if i did or not


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_While the eyes are nice,  I hope the unfinished dark neutral outline lip isn't a feature of this collection._

 
*VIVIENNE WESTWOOD*
 “The look is inspired by Pamela Anderson’s look in the late 80’s and early 90’s. The brows, the eyes, the lips, the cheekbones – we are making everything more intense with the makeup.” – Pep Gay

      EYES: 
      Smolder Eye Kohl – blended over the lids and the lower lash lines as a solid black base to sculpt the eyes. 
*Cinderfella* Eye Shadow buffed over Smolder for a shimmer y black layer on the lids and lower lash lines. 
      Silver Fog Pigment – brushed along the inner corners of the eyes along the lash lines. 
      Bootblack Liquid Liner – placed along the top lash line. 
      Graphblack Technakohl Liner – drawn inside the water lines. 
      Zoom Fast black Lash Mascara – applied generously to lashes. 
      Eye Brows in shades matching brows – drawn along the tops of brows to create an angled sharp brow.

      SKIN:
Select Cover-Up Concealer – used as foundation for a matte finish. Lighter shades were applied in areas to highlight while darker shades were used to contour cheekbones and temples. 
      Mid-Tone Sepia Cream Colour Base – used to sculpt under the cheekbones. 
      Pinch Me Powder Blush – blended into cheekbones to soften the contour. 
      Pink Swoon Powder Blush – blended onto the cheeks for a soft pink finish.

      LIPS: 
      Cushy Cremestick Liner – lining the lips for a razor sharp outline. 
      M·A·C  Pro Lip Erase in Dim –patted onto the lips to create a contrast with the liner.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_The black shadow used in the Vivienne Westwood collection is...



*CINDERFELLA*




_

 

Cinderfella?? Why do I think about the fairytales holiday collection now??


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 17, 2009)

Susanne I think you would look like a goddess with a really harsh black lip with a super black smokey eye, and your hair pulled back nice and tightttt.

:3


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Susanne I think you would look like a goddess with a really harsh black lip with a super black smokey eye, and your hair pulled back nice and tightttt.

:3_


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm praying that this line has a black gloss because I'm skipping out on some of the LE ones that other brands are coming out with right now.
Please Mac gods, please!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's my wish list for the collection:


*A black dazzleglass.* 
_

 
Hot Dang!!!! I want one too!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_oooooooooooooooooooooooooh I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SQUINTS* blue reflect...? 

hmmm I wonder if they will be repromoting *Cloudburst*??_

 
Was horrible..... I hope never to see it again


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to be a Cinderfella. :3


----------



## pianohno (Mar 21, 2009)

I have desperately trying to avoid this thread as I can already feel the money being forced out of my purse, PLEASE let this be true!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 21, 2009)

I would love a black dazzleglass!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I would love a black dazzleglass!_

 
Me too!!!!!


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope this is true!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG last night I had a dream about this collection. It was so... wonderful!! Everything was gorgeous and there were all of these strange yet amazing looking products not to mention special packaging. It was sort of like shiney, midnight blue black patent leather with chrome silver MAC logo's. The quad was there but it was still in the box so I couldn't see it lol. There was an eye pencil sort of like the penultimate liner, some little pots of black powder with coloured glitter mixed in and some weird vials of black liquid. This dream was a continuation from another dream I was having about being on a space station in a lab with these weird experiments haha.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 22, 2009)

That would be awesome if they have a black dazzleglass! Also, I would love to see some pigments in this collection.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2009)

If MAC was smart, they'd be spying on this thread right now.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_That would be awesome if they have a black dazzleglass! Also, I would love to see some pigments in this collection._

 
oooh some black shiny pigments, not glittery but like wet glossy looking.
That would be HOT


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2009)

^^And a patent like black liquid eyeliner!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 23, 2009)

I would love a black Dazzleglass!!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 23, 2009)

so maybe, just maybe a sharkskin rerelease? say in the newer creamier formula that the sugarsweet ones are? 

or a black paint pot?


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_^^And a patent like black liquid eyeliner!_

 
  OMG ERNIE!!! I would cut off a toe for that


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_I would love a black Dazzleglass!!_

 
Actually Lancome has one out with their spring collection (not dazzleglass, but it would be the equivalent in opacity).


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 24, 2009)

Temptalia posted about some colors that are rumoured to be in the All Black collection and I've seen people saying something about Cinderfella hoping to be back and it might be coming back in this collection.


----------



## devin (Mar 24, 2009)

This collection sounds right up my alley! I will be all over this one!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_OMG ERNIE!!! I would cut off a toe for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I might too!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am not a fan of black glosses (might be handy on Halloween) but i can't wait to know more about the other prodcuts._

 
agree


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 25, 2009)

This would literally be amazing!
Would love a black lipglass.

Also, a reflects black glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or a reflects black and electric blue


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_This would literally be amazing!
Would love a black lipglass.

Also, a reflects black glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or a reflects black and electric blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh a black pigment with black micromilled black glitter.
Or a black glitter reflects with like a purple duochrome!!! oooohhhhh prettyyyy


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 25, 2009)

I would love to see a patent mascara as well, like Stiletto was supposed to be.  I want SHINY lashes!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 26, 2009)

black reflects glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im crossing my fingers and toes!


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_so maybe, just maybe a sharkskin rerelease? say in the newer creamier formula that the sugarsweet ones are? 

or a black paint pot?_

 
wait isn't there already a black paint pot??


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 26, 2009)

oo, they should have a black dazzleglass with pink glitter! or purple, navy, maybe even dark red glitter... now that would be something


----------



## MissHyper (Mar 26, 2009)

Make it black and white.. black dazzleglas with white glitter.. and a matching nailpolish. A really white e/s and the blackets of all black eyeliner.. would be an awesome look


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 26, 2009)

I think we all are going to be so dissapointed because we have such great ideas and if MAC doesnt come through we are going to be


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_I think we all are going to be so dissapointed because we have such great ideas and if MAC doesnt come through we are going to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Makes me wonder if anyone from MAC Corp watches us??


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Makes me wonder if anyone from MAC Corp watches us??_

 
I have a hunch they do.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Makes me wonder if anyone from MAC Corp watches us??_

 
I am sure they do. Corporate companies are really on top of what people are saying about them on the internet, between google alert, twitter alerrts etc.

I know where I work all employees have a google alert set up to our emails to alert us anytime the name of our company is mentioned on the internet. Its crazy! I see everything anyone has to say about us.

I am sure MAC has some sort of similar system.

This reminds me of an interesting story i heard the other day during a meeting. We had a meeting with an off price retailer (think, Gilt Groupe, Ideeli, HauteLook, etc) the buyer was talking about how she has a twitter account and wrote on it "Jet Blue Sucks" within 10 minutes someone from jetblue customer service called her to see if he could help.

They are watching you...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.i.hart.MAC.* 

 
_wait isn't there already a black paint pot??_

 

Nope, I don't think so...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Nope, I don't think so..._

 
Yes there is, blackground


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_This reminds me of an interesting story i heard the other day during a meeting. We had a meeting with an off price retailer (think, Gilt Groupe, Ideeli, HauteLook, etc) the buyer was talking about how she has a twitter account and wrote on it "Jet Blue Sucks" within 10 minutes someone from jetblue customer service called her to see if he could help.

They are watching you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL - freaky isn't it?  I have a google alert set up for my full name and for leenybeeny.  Luckily nothing horrible has come up - yet ... haha!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Yes there is, blackground
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oops


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Makes me wonder if anyone from MAC Corp watches us??_

 
I am sure they do...
A senior artist is following me on twitter! haha.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.i.hart.MAC.* 

 
_wait isn't there already a black paint pot??_

 
   yea there is, but its always out of stock when i want to order it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was just fancifully thinking about something that would give that patent almost glossy  finish that some were describing they would like the eyeliner to be.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_yea there is, but its always out of stock when i want to order it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was just fancifully thinking about something that would give that patent almost glossy  finish that some were describing they would like the eyeliner to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES! YES!


----------



## andreacvbb (Mar 30, 2009)

i am soo exited about this collection...!!!(well, i say that about nearly all upcoming collections, and yes, thats a bad sign for my wallet)

 i wish they would bring out with this collection some eyeshadows like the ones from the nars night collection..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...(nars is so expensive here in spain)...
i will be all over it....and glitter....
or a 4 e/s palette with diferent blacks and grey eyeshadows...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sooo many ideas....


----------



## pianohno (Mar 30, 2009)

Did I just hear somebody mention the words ... patent eye liner? 
MAC, IF YOU ARE WATCHING US MAKE THIS! PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I THINK I'M GOING TO FAINT JUST THINKING ABOUT IT!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I would love to see quads include:

*Lustre: Smooth black with silver and brown shimmer* 
*Veluxe: Soft opaque black* 
*Satin: Black with a soft grey sheen* 
*Starflash: Black with black and olive pearlized pigments finish* 
*And then another one with*

*Matte2: Deeply milled black* 
*Veluxe Pearl: Dark black with a neutral grey (not blue) frost finish* 
*Frost: Duochromed Blue/black* 
*Velvet: Black with multicolored (red, blue, silver, green, gold) sparkle effects* 
And then Carbon could be featured as a sole single shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would DIEEEEEE. All different finishes and colors but all with a dark dark black base? I would die.

And Chad and I were talking about this the other day and saying how AWESOME it'd be if there was a *Black & White collection*. I'd want it to be called Formal Attire or something.

Chad said this and I thought it'd be sooo hot too. Like the Displayer is half Black and Half white, with the Black items on the white part, and the white products on the black part. *Omg and how hot would it be for A really really white girl with black lips, black hair, and black eyes, pressing up sensually on a black black girl with white lips, white hair, and white eyes? Omg I'd die. Like really modern straight hair, and really closely hanging all over each other. Ooooooh yes*._

 
Yes, yes, and yesssss. You should be allowed to make your own MAC collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am going to be alllll over this black collection! Eyes, lips, nails...anything and everything. I loves me some black! So much so that I only own black clothes lol! If MAC does it right this will be the first collection I buy everything from. *waits impatiently for more news*


----------



## Zoe E (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: All Black Collection Later This Year?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_I wish they would bring back Graphito paint, it sounds great!_

 


i just bought graphito paint a few weeks ago at cosmetic counter outlet, and for only TEN bux!!!!!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Blackground is more of a deep grey charcoal with a silvery sheen. If you want a BLACK try using Blacktrack Fluidline or Black Black Chromaline. They are much darker in comparison. It's like comparing Phone Number to Smolder or Feline. It's dark but not black. :3 And I wish Blackground dried down like Painterly or Soft Ochre. It always stays so moist unless you use one of those two under it! ;__;


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Blackground is more of a deep grey charcoal with a silvery sheen. If you want a BLACK try using Blacktrack Fluidline or Black Black Chromaline. They are much darker in comparison. It's like comparing Phone Number to Smolder or Feline. It's dark but not black. :3 And I wish Blackground dried down like Painterly or Soft Ochre. It always stays so moist unless you use one of those two under it! ;__;_

 

HOw bout the point black liquidliner??? I believe that give a shiny blacktrack look. just my opinion. gotta try the chromaline tho


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_HOw bout the point black liquidliner??? I believe that give a shiny blacktrack look. just my opinion. gotta try the chromaline tho_

 
I agree, Point Black has a shiny 'vinyl' finish. However, I have to say, I dislike the texture as do many people. It is hard to work with, and REALLY hard to get off. And most women do NOT know how to use it. Not on here, just people that sometimes come in to work. They don't take their time and get it everywhere! Sometimes even apply it under their eyes and on their waterline! Ick!


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I agree, Point Black has a shiny 'vinyl' finish. However, I have to say, I dislike the texture as do many people. It is hard to work with, and REALLY hard to get off. And most women do NOT know how to use it. Not on here, just people that sometimes come in to work. They don't take their time and get it everywhere! Sometimes even apply it under their eyes and on their waterline! Ick!_

 

OMG on the waterline??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OK so maybe that isnt a great suggestion for all. But I do like the shiny finish I get and I just started using them and i have no problem with them but i can see why someone that doesnt have a lot of experience using them could have a hard time with it. And I LOVE that it doesnt come off easily, isnt that what we want?? for our makeup to last???


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_OMG on the waterline??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OK so maybe that isnt a great suggestion for all. But I do like the shiny finish I get and I just started using them and i have no problem with them but i can see why someone that doesnt have a lot of experience using them could have a hard time with it. And I LOVE that it doesnt come off easily, isnt that what we want?? for our makeup to last???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
People put it on the waterline! It lasts so long on the skin, imagine what it'd do to your eyeball!!

I like the finish, and the staying power is great too. I dislike the goopy thick texture though. It is hard to work with. I love how it looks when applied with the 210 brush, but I hate how the formula effs with the fibres on that brush. The formula is hard to clean off the bristles. It's not for everyone, and it's great for people that want lasting lines. I however, wish everyone I see wearing/buying would let me show them how to apply it.


----------



## Candee Sparks (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_black reflects glitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im crossing my fingers and toes!_

 
That would make my day to no end.  Reflective Glitters are the best!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_While the eyes are nice, I hope the unfinished dark neutral outline lip isn't a feature of this collection._

 
Haha, super 90's chola! Fill the center in with concealer?


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 1, 2009)

So so so excited for this collection! I've been dying for some new darks to smoke up my collection! A black dazzleglass would be divine!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 1, 2009)

I would be all over the black e/s and black reflects glitter! Let's hope I don't get too excited and try everything on at once. Glittery raccoon eyes = not cute.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm gonna be mad if there's an eyeshadow called Divine, Night Divine, or Divine Night. >8(


----------



## andreacvbb (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'm gonna be mad if there's an eyeshadow called Divine, Night Divine, or Divine Night. >8(_


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Any new details on this, my dream collection???

Who cares what is in it, I'm getting it ALL.  ALL, I tell you.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'm gonna be mad if there's an eyeshadow called Divine, Night Divine, or Divine Night. >8(_

 
don't forget knight!


----------



## Stylistic_x3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_So so so excited for this collection! I've been dying for some new darks to smoke up my collection! A black dazzleglass would be divine!_

 
AAH! You read my mind! Black Dazzleglass? I'd be SO all over that. I'm so curious about this collection & would LOVE to experiment with black lippies in a total UNgothic, UNchola like manner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Maybe more like a classy 20's/ 30's era look. Mmm... delish.<3


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 8, 2009)

Do we have any leak of info on this collection yet? Or if it even exists?


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^lol


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

I want a quad!!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I want a quad!!_

 
Me too!!! A Quad with different black e/s for super sexy Smokey Eyes


----------



## andreacvbb (Apr 9, 2009)

i agree....i want also a quad....or maybe 2???
one with diferent blacks and dark silvers and the other one with colors like the nars night collection....that would be pretty awesome....


----------



## sinergy (Apr 11, 2009)

I want a quad...or two....too!!!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 11, 2009)

did someone say quads?! Me want! Me want!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_don't forget knight!_

 
 I think they should just have a collection called "Knight Divine Night" and they'll repromote Knight Divine, Divine Knight, and Knight, then there will be new shades Night Divine, Divine Night, and Night. All will be charcoal grey with blue-grey silver pearl with slight (if any) differences. Most will be Veluxe Pearl, some being Frosts. Everyone will confuse all the colors together, and most people will not know the differences. This will cause chaos to break out at the MAC counter where anarchy will ensue. WOULDN'T THAT BE AWESOME? e__e 

Oh wait that already happened earlier this when Divine Knight and Knight were featured in Dame Edna and Brunette Blonde Redhead, and they were similar in color and name to Knight Divine...


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I think they should just have a collection called "Knight Divine Night" and they'll repromote Knight Divine, Divine Knight, and Knight, then there will be new shades Night Divine, Divine Night, and Night. All will be charcoal grey with blue-grey silver pearl with slight (if any) differences. Most will be Veluxe Pearl, some being Frosts. Everyone will confuse all the colors together, and most people will not know the differences. This will cause chaos to break out at the MAC counter where anarchy will ensue. WOULDN'T THAT BE AWESOME? e__e 

Oh wait that already happened earlier this when Divine Knight and Knight were featured in Dame Edna and Brunette Blonde Redhead, and they were similar in color and name to Knight Divine..._


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 14, 2009)

...how many of us are going to cry if this never comes out?
(I am)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_...how many of us are going to cry if this never comes out?
(I am)_

 
I'll cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our all Ideas are awesome. MAC should ask us, what to do as the next LE


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I'll cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our all Ideas are awesome. MAC should ask us, what to do as the next LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!!!!


----------



## Leven (Apr 15, 2009)

*prays to mac gods for information on this collection*


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I think they should just have a collection called "Knight Divine Night" and they'll repromote Knight Divine, Divine Knight, and Knight, then there will be new shades Night Divine, Divine Night, and Night. All will be charcoal grey with blue-grey silver pearl with slight (if any) differences. Most will be Veluxe Pearl, some being Frosts. Everyone will confuse all the colors together, and most people will not know the differences. This will cause chaos to break out at the MAC counter where anarchy will ensue. WOULDN'T THAT BE AWESOME? e__e 

Oh wait that already happened earlier this when Divine Knight and Knight were featured in Dame Edna and Brunette Blonde Redhead, and they were similar in color and name to Knight Divine..._

 
LMAO! Meanwhile, all us MAC addicts are trying to justify to ourselves that we NEED each and every one in our collection and that somehow the colors are different!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

        Bad/Good news from Cosmetosaur....

"Some fresh news. First, to slay some rumours: there will *not* be an all-black collection and the holiday collection will *not* be fairy-tale based. There will be a number of black accents to the autumn collections. This dinosaur is quite displeased by this news, as it would have been utterly fabulous if those rumours were true.
Second, Euristocrats round two will have two more lipsticks than previously known about: Fun Fun and Razzledazzler. Both are lustres and both are repromotes! Fun Fun is a mauvey pink originally from Balloonacy and Razzledazzler is a creamy light coral (more to the orangey side) originally found with the Raquel Welch icon collection."

What a bummer! But I am excited about Funfun making a comeback!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Hey Everyone,

        Bad/Good news from Cosmetosaur....

"Some fresh news. *First, to slay some rumours: there will not be an all-black collection and the holiday collection will **not be fairy-tale based. *

What a bummer! But I am excited about Funfun making a comeback!_


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_









_

 











I want a Black Collection and I want a Fairytale Collection


----------



## Leven (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Hey Everyone,

Bad/Good news from Cosmetosaur....

"Some fresh news. First, to slay some rumours: there will *not* be an all-black collection and the holiday collection will *not* be fairy-tale based._

 
*stomps feet and crosses arms like  a mad 6 year old in Toys R' Us*

I apologize to everyone for starting this thread, DAMN YOU STYLE.COM!!!!!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw it on the website and I was disappointed! I thought there was going to be a all black collection and a fairytale holiday collection.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 21, 2009)

But can we get an awesome holiday collection anyways, please??


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm sure the holiday collection will be wicked even if it's not fairytale themed. i tend to love the holiday collections no matter what the theme is.

no all black collection is a little upsetting though!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Hey Everyone,

        Bad/Good news from Cosmetosaur....

"Some fresh news. First, to slay some rumours: there will *not* be an all-black collection and the holiday collection will *not* be fairy-tale based. There will be a number of black accents to the autumn collections. This dinosaur is quite displeased by this news, as it would have been utterly fabulous if those rumours were true.

What a bummer! But I am excited about Funfun making a comeback!_

 
nooooooooooooo! this is awful news!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 21, 2009)

=( *sigh* i was sooo looking forward to an all black collection.


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 21, 2009)

can anyone tell me about the FunFUn collection??? Not sure if this is where i can ask about this but i read that in a comment.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe the fall collection will be fairy tale themed? I wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Cinderfella shadow was used in fall trends right?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Maybe the fall collection will be fairy tale themed? I wish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Cinderfella shadow was used in fall trends right?_

 
I really hope so. I want a Fairytale Collection. It would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love all the Princesses from Disney Movies


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I really hope so. I want a Fairytale Collection. It would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love all the Princesses from Disney Movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to be Simba. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be king of the jungle.

The prettiest princess was always Bambi. :3 He's so cuuuuute, with all his cute pretty animal friends. Especially Flower. Such silly pretty boy animals. xD

My favorite princess was always Ariel. I just love redhair and half naked chicks. D:


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 21, 2009)

^^Yes, Ariel is very pretty, but my favourite is Yasmine from Aladdin


----------



## blinkymei (Apr 22, 2009)

aww man... boo to the not fairy collection!, it's probably related to it somehow because of the cinderfella e/s, but as LMD84 and Susanne said, it'll still probably be pretty awesome and wicked

Style.com didn't technically say it was an all black collection, it just said there's going to be lots of black. I did find some pictures of quads that were related to the fall collection and other info reported by other people that they were dark blue e/s and foresty green quads and not black... just in case if any missed out on this info was stated in the Early Buzz thread in the MAC Chat collections thread.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think any MAC related news has disappointed me more. I would have bough this entire collection. Whether it be black eyeshadow, Reflects Glitter, lipstick, Lip gloss, Eye liner, anything. =(

My fav disney princess is... Belle from Beauty and the Beast. lol.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 22, 2009)

Wouldn't it be excited if there was like a anti fairytale collection. Cinderfella could be the lead shadow on the model. 
It would be a super hot guy in a princess dress :3

It would be amazing.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Wouldn't it be excited if there was like a anti fairytale collection. Cinderfella could be the lead shadow on the model. 
It would be a super hot guy in a princess dress :3

It would be amazing._

 
Sign me up for anything with excessive amounts of taffeta and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyeshadow! 

Any guesses for what collection will hold a lot of blackened products? Special packaging? I'd love a collection similar to Cult of Cherry but with really smokey eyes replacing last year's vampy lip!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't wait to find out the color story for the Cult Of Cherry anniv.collection!I'm sure this will be out in August,as usual.I am guessing that these black items and the quads will be it?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I can't wait to find out the color story for the Cult Of Cherry anniv.collection!I'm sure this will be out in August,as usual.I am guessing that these black items and the quads will be it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
September here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was the talk about a green and blue quad as a CoC follower in another thread...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah the green and blue quads sound pretty cool... i'm sure there was a video or pictures with them in too at one point!

i also love belle from beauty and the beast as my fave disney princess! closely followed by jasmine!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2009)

I saw an all green quad.  I don't know what the plan is, but it exists.  Rumour confirmed.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 22, 2009)

All green quad!?MINE


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I can't wait to find out the color story for the Cult Of Cherry anniv.collection!I'm sure this will be out in August,as usual.I am guessing that these black items and the quads will be it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
If MAC did a CoC anniversary collection, I would be so happy!!!! I hope that they'll bring back the old products that they have so that I can get my hands on the quad that I really, really wanted for so long!


----------



## DancingBrave (Apr 22, 2009)

No collection is sad, I would have loved that, but. . .at least we get this(in regard to the makeup of fall 2009):

"The intense, black, smoky eyes were created with        a M.A.C. Eye Liner Pencil (also popular at other shows) called        "Smolder," on the top, bottom. Tilbury then added an overlay of M.A.C.        "Blackware" Gloss to give the eyes a wet, lived-in look."

Backstage at the Diesel Runway Show Fall Fashion Week 2009 -An Advice Sisters Feature


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I saw an all green quad.  I don't know what the plan is, but it exists.  Rumour confirmed._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_All green quad!?MINE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_If MAC did a CoC anniversary collection, I would be so happy!!!!_

 
They will!! I am sure they will... Let's save money


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Wouldn't it be excited if there was like a anti fairytale collection. Cinderfella could be the lead shadow on the model. 
It would be a super hot guy in a princess dress :3

It would be amazing._

 
Or a Disney villainess collection-they had the best FOTDs...lol

Check it:

File:Maleficent.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I saw an all green quad.  I don't know what the plan is, but it exists.  Rumour confirmed._

 
Which greens can we expect? Any comparisons?


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Which greens can we expect? Any comparisons?_

 
I want to know that as well


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I saw an all green quad.  I don't know what the plan is, but it exists.  Rumour confirmed._

 
ooooh ALL green! i loveee greeen!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope for a quad with shades similar to Humid, Kelly Green, Wondergrass and Chartreuse


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I saw an all green quad.  I don't know what the plan is, but it exists.  Rumour confirmed._

 
So excited!  I can't wait to hear about the Fall collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I hope for a quad with shades similar to Humid, Kelly Green, Wondergrass and Chartreuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## franimal (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I want to be Simba. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to be king of the jungle.

The prettiest princess was always Bambi. :3 He's so cuuuuute, with all his cute pretty animal friends. Especially Flower. Such silly pretty boy animals. xD

My favorite princess was always Ariel. I just love redhair and half naked chicks. D:_

 
I love Mulan & ariel the best!

Ariel is hot


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I hope for a quad with shades similar to Humid, Kelly Green, Wondergrass and Chartreuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too Susanne, I love greens!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Man, that news makes me sad.  Oh well... guess I should go ahead and buy Phia gloss from Lancome instead of waiting to see what comes out.


----------



## Cocopuff (Jun 6, 2009)

pppssstttt....I hate to do this to you ladies without being able to give the ENTIRE details, but I have played with the black lipstick and black dazzleglass!  So there is a Black collection coming out!  The facecharts and visuals are gorgeous!  I have been sworn to secrecy, but I have been gone for a week and learned so much new MAC stuff, but this is the most impressive!  Ok........keep it on the DL


----------



## Leven (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_pppssstttt....I hate to do this to you ladies without being able to give the ENTIRE details, but I have played with the black lipstick and black dazzleglass! So there is a Black collection coming out! The facecharts and visuals are gorgeous! I have been sworn to secrecy, but I have been gone for a week and learned so much new MAC stuff, but this is the most impressive! Ok........keep it on the DL_

 
Pardon me...

But what the f**k is taking Fall so long to get here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other words, im really excited for the new collections!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks a million for the new info!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_pppssstttt....I hate to do this to you ladies without being able to give the ENTIRE details, but I have played with the black lipstick and black dazzleglass!  So there is a Black collection coming out!  The facecharts and visuals are gorgeous!  I have been sworn to secrecy, but I have been gone for a week and learned so much new MAC stuff, but this is the most impressive!  Ok........keep it on the DL_

 
A black Dazzleglass???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More impressions, please?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2009)

yay! just what i wanted! a black dazzleglass!


----------



## chiara (Jun 6, 2009)

A black collection sounds interesting! And a black dazzleglass? I can't wait to see this!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 6, 2009)

A black dazzleglass?! That's very interesting!!!


----------



## panther27 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm,I'm not interested in the black lippie or dazzleglass.I'm thinking that this could possibly be the dsquared collection tho?Cause black lippies sound high fashion to me.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2009)

A black dazzleglass!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My dreams are coming true!


----------



## RockStar (Jun 7, 2009)

I've seen Kat von D's black lipgloss but it's a bit too expensive for me so a black dazzleglass would be a dream come true


----------



## aefreema (Jun 8, 2009)

This may be interesting.  Is it a halloween collection?


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_ooooh ALL green! i loveee greeen!_

 
Me too!! I guess it would be too much to ask for the MAC powers that be to bring back Woman Of Means in that green quad!! 

As for black dazzleglass - WOW - right up my alley!! I want it - NOW!!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 8, 2009)

black dazzleglass?! that would killlll=]


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 9, 2009)

Ooooh wow! I cant waittt! It will take ages to come out in Ireland though. Wonder what the release date will be here. Sounds like such a cool collection!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 9, 2009)

red lipstick, black dazzle glass very very sexy


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't want to get all excited again for awesome black products then be let down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come ON mac!


----------



## vuittongirl (Jun 10, 2009)

so it is scoming out??!!! Im saving now!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 10, 2009)

I think this might be the Dsquared collection


----------



## Susanne (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I think this might be the Dsquared collection_

 





Look here, the last pic:

Gallery - MAC Trend Alert GALLERY A/W 2009 :: Kiss And Makeup


----------



## Leven (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





Look here, the last pic:

Gallery - MAC Trend Alert GALLERY A/W 2009 :: Kiss And Makeup_

 
oooohhhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im getting excited! I love that promo pic of the blonde girl with the black rimmed eyes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for that Susanne!


----------



## monter (Jun 11, 2009)

If it's going to be an edgy, punk-esque collection... I might die a little.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2009)

Here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...p-09-a-142350/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-142364/


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2009)

/\ Thanks, Suzanne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please continue the chatter about this collection in the discussion thread that Suzanne posted.  Thanks!


----------

